# need help with melco amaya os software



## nathalietje (Mar 22, 2013)

hello 
i have a question about a melco amaya embroidery machine 
i can buy one from 2007 ,i can gett it cheap but the catch is there is no os software with the machine ,i already have a design program and can save patterns in dst but do i realy need this program to get the machine to embroider or is there another way without this os software 
and is this software working with a dongle or not 
the seller where i can buy the amaya from has four machines and sold three with os and design software so there is one machine left and i really want to buy it ,even if there is no way it works without os ,and where can i buy os software and how much is this software when it does not work with out os software 
can any one please tell me about this os software and how it works 
thank you verry much 
nathalie


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

The machine will not function without the OS software. It is dongle driven. You can purchase the software from MELCO.


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

Google amayausers and you should be able to find something there. 

As Ironhog said without the OS you wont have much of anything. 



Inobu


----------



## nathalietje (Mar 22, 2013)

hello 
thank you for your answers 
i can buy the machine cheap for 3700 us dollars 
so it is not a big deal to buy the software because then i have it also cheap 
the os software they sell it here in holland for 2600 usdollars i do not know what it cost in the usa maybe it is cheaper in your country
so i do not think it is a mistake to buy this machine it is a good machine with not to many hours 
kind regards nathalie


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

nathalietje,

The price looks good but there are other components that you need to consider as your total out of pocket expenses may start to climb.

The tool kit, oil, grease, training CD are good to have.  

The hoops are important also. There are a number of sizes for hoops. Having 2 or 3 of each can increase production times. A cap hoop if you are going to do caps. They are about $1000 for one. 

If the seller is including these components then it's better for you if not then the bargain/value starts to drop.

Also it depend on which one. 2007 was the into of the new XT model (updated to XTS today). There is a Big Red, Big Red XT (this was a mid 07 model and current Gray XT/XTS.

People say the XT is better than the Big Red but no one really expresses why. I've never used a Big Red so I don't know myself. 

In any case do your home work to make sure that it is the right machine. The price is right just make sure the machine is right for you too. 

Inobu


----------



## nathalietje (Mar 22, 2013)

hi
this is a amaya with red 
the amaya comes with 4 sets of hoops and a capframe 
and all of his orginal belongings
except the os software 
this man has 4 of the same amaya's and he could sell the three others to some one how already had a amaya so he did not need the os software 
and i should buy it at first including the os software and i had to pay 1100 usdollars more 
but this transaction did not go trough so he called me and said there where a trouble and he could not sell me the machine with the software so he coud not sell the other three 
and said he wil give me a 1100 us dollar discount then for the machine with out the software and i will get all the embroidery thread with it and the backings so i tougth it was a good deal even with out this software but the only problem i have rigth now is tha ti have to sell my pfaff embroidery machine to buy this one but with out this os software i cannot use the machine so i cannot embroider then 
i also looked for a brother pr but i bougth one new in 2006 and i was not happy with at all ,i had a lot of troubles with this machine so i am afraid to buy another one and i am looking for a second hand and the amaya is cheaper then the pr so i am in a little strugle what to do 
kind regards nathalie


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

nathalietje,

Something these great deals can skew our vision. It has happened to me so many times and I know the ramifications, hence I offer my view from experience. 

I can see the scenario now. The seller is trying to protect his interest as he does not want to be in the position that you will be in. Having an Amaya or 3 Amaya's without the OS.

Although the machine if from 07 look at the models technology age. It is 10 years old. These machines came out in 03/04.   

The original owner is in a bind. Selling 4 of these machines will be difficult. 4 heads is for a lower mid level production business. In that market segment they have to be efficient and most may opt for newer technology and that could be why the deal fell through.

If I were you I would look for the OS first. If you can get the OS for next to nothing and get the machine for $3700 then it is a good deal. Look for a company that has a lot of Amaya's they may have an extra os that they are willing to sell. Find the Amaya technician in your area as he will know who has what. 

Remember the seller is in the bind not you. 

Good luck.

Inobu


----------



## nathalietje (Mar 22, 2013)

hello
i came to a agrement with the seller 
i bought the machine and he is coming to bring it on wednesday or tuesday and he will bring his computer with the os software 
and leave it her with me 
so i can use the machine untill he has sold his other 3 machines if he sells them with the software he wil come for it and when he sells them without the os software i can keep it 
so i think afterall it is a good deal 
thank you all for your answers 
kind regards nathalie


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to AMAYA land. Now, the first thing you do when you get the machine is oil it. Go into the timers section and step through each oiling/greasing prcedure. Do every one of them. Do NOT trust the other owner when he says he did them. This will ensure the machine is lubricated to run. This takes one of the variables to running the machine out of the equation.. 

Also go here... AmayaUsers: an independent resource for Melco Amaya users


----------



## nathalietje (Mar 22, 2013)

i look at the forum you put a weblink from 
i cannot register they do not take new members
to bad because there was a lady how want to sel her os dongle and i am interested in it 
but i cannot reply 
how much do they normaly cost
thank you 
nathalie


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

nathalietje,

I think that is a good compromise. Aggressively seek out the OS. You don't want to put yourself and the seller in a bad predicament. 

Good for you.

Inobu


----------



## inobu (Dec 29, 2010)

nathalietje,

check your pm. Make sure that the Big Red can run with OS 10. 

Inobu


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Amayausers is still taking members...


----------



## nathalietje (Mar 22, 2013)

hello everyone
thank you all for helping me out with your answers and your help i really like it and eant to thank everyone 
i just bougth amaya os flex and dongle version 10 
form the lady how offerd it in the amaya users forum i could not find her on the link 
but i looked her up at facebook 
and she respond 
so i bougth it and she wil ship it to the netherlands 
so i am really happy 
i am ow working with pe design 7 and pre design studio III
i have read about the design 9 software from melco but i also looked at wilcom deco 
what is a good and not to expensive program to work with ,i do not know anything about these software programs
kind regards nathalie


----------



## rshipe1088 (Mar 9, 2013)

Big red has a flat plate not good on hats and the XT & XTS have a round plate


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

Hummm. Not quite correct. The needle plate is not an issue. I just sent 2 Big Reds back to Denver with a gazillion stitches on them. I needed the ability to do gloves so these had to go... They sewed 63% cap designs.. You have to hoop them right, then the design has to be right. Big Reds built my cap business.


----------



## michfire01 (Mar 3, 2009)

What I have found as I own a red and an XT. the bobbin arm is smaller on the XT.

Personally I like the way the XT does caps better.


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with Herb -- my Big Red sewed a ton of caps with no problems. I have since upgraded to the XTS and, after working out the bugs, love the smaller arm. It's great for sewing things like gloves and pockets.


----------

